# WTB Ipod Clip with Mounting Ball..



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey guys, I am hoping that someone might have an extra Ipod Clip with mounting ball that is used to clip onto the back of the Otterbox Armor Series Ipod waterproof cases.. I have searched high and low and it seems that they are back-ordered via Amazon and Otterbox doesn't list them on their site any longer.. Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.

Here is a picture of the item needed..


----------



## bigpurple (Oct 7, 2010)

You can find these on mountguys dot com web site


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Thx, it only took someone 6 months to lend me some assistance. LOL
Luckily I already found one awhile back.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ You asked if anyone had an extra, I guess no one did... lol


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm sure you can find something on ebay..


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ He said he already bought one....


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> ^ He said he already bought one....


Ok..guess I should read...ALL..the posts...lol


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

ah but these recent posts may help me, thanks for the link bigpurple


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Lol.... At least we got a new link.. I can't remember where I bought mine.. lol. Getting old sucks ballz!!!

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------

